# PC Games Jubiläums-Voting: Wir suchen die besten Adventures seit 1992



## Petra_Froehlich (24. September 2012)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *PC Games Jubiläums-Voting: Wir suchen die besten Adventures seit 1992* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: PC Games Jubiläums-Voting: Wir suchen die besten Adventures seit 1992


----------



## kornhill (24. September 2012)

Ich hatte Gobliiins in der Liste vermisst.... aber "seit 1992" ... Gobliiins ist laut wiki von 1991. Und es ist auch ein klein bischen anders von der Art. Aber irgendwie schon ein Adventure.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. September 2012)

kornhill schrieb:


> Ich hatte Gobliiins in der Liste vermisst.... aber "seit 1992" ... Gobliiins ist laut wiki von 1991. Und es ist auch ein klein bischen anders von der Art. Aber irgendwie schon ein Adventure.


 Der erste Teil fällt nunmal raus, er ist von 1991. Sonst wären auch Zak McKracken, Maniac Mansion, usw... dabei. 
Goblins Quest 3 steht aber in der Liste drin - falls du dich damit ersatzweise anfreunden kannst.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Man, das war schwer. 
Da waren so einige Perlen dabei und ich musste schon abwägen. 
Monkey Island 2 hat die Teilnahme ja ganz knapp verpasst. Das ist ja imo 1991 rausgekommen.
Und die "Special Editions" oder Remakes zählen für mich nicht. Also hab ich das raus gelassen. 

Ich kam dann auf (Reihenfolge irrelevant):
- Day of the Tentacle
- Indiana Jones Fate of Atlantis
- Runaway
- Black Mirror
- Simon The Sorcerer

Ich hätte locker noch mal 5 andere dazunehmen können. Aber man musste sich ja auf 5 beschränken.^^
Aber so Sachen wie Vollgas, Geheimakte Tunguska (der erste Teil) oder The Riddle of Master Lu stehen auch ganz oben auf meiner Liste.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. September 2012)

Ich sehe die Liste gar nicht, oder ist das etwa dieser komische SurveyMonkey link da unten wo man sich registrieren muss?


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Liste gar nicht, oder ist das etwa dieser komische SurveyMonkey link da unten wo man sich registrieren muss?


Ich glaube, ich hab die Liste kaputt gemacht. Ich hab gevoted und danach war sie verschwunden.


----------



## kornhill (24. September 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Der erste Teil fällt nunmal raus, er ist von 1991. Sonst wären auch Zak McKracken, Maniac Mansion, usw... dabei.
> Goblins Quest 3 steht aber in der Liste drin - falls du dich damit ersatzweise anfreunden kannst.


 
Ich hatte schwer an Gobliiins gedacht. Den fand ich am besten. Aber wie schon geschrieben ist der erste Teil der Reihe von 1991.... und es geht um Adventures der letzten 20 und nicht 21 Jahre   Da darf ich mich auf keinen Fall beschweren. Und hab mich selber gefreut an diese alte Perle mal wieder zu denken .... das soll mir genügen. (Zak McKracken, Maniac Mansion ... nostalgisch verträumt in die Luft guck)


----------



## Petra_Froehlich (24. September 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Ich sehe die Liste gar nicht, oder ist das etwa dieser komische SurveyMonkey link da unten wo man sich registrieren muss?


 
Keine Registrierung erforderlich - das Formular sollte direkt angezeigt werden. Wir werden aber noch einen alternativen Link einbauen.

Petra
PC Games


----------



## Exar-K (24. September 2012)

Für mich immer noch ganz klar _*Blade Runner*_. Nie habe ich ein atmosphärischeres Spiel zocken dürfen.
Auf den Plätzen dann _*Monkey Island*_ 1 und 2, da ich auch die Special Editions sehr gelungen finde.


----------



## Nasenbaer83 (24. September 2012)

Meine Lieblinge:
- *Day of the Tentacle* (unvergessen ist der Hamster in der Mikrowelle - steht deswegen in Mikrowellenanleitungen, dass man Tiere nicht damit trocknen darf? *gg*)
- *Sam & Max: Hit the Road* (1993) (Die Katze umzustülpen war zu komisch)
- *Vollgas *(Ich sag nur: "Macht auf ihr Nerze!" )
- *The Walking Dead* (Nach langer Adventure-Abstinenz macht das wieder richtig Spaß, und die Dialoge mit Zeitdruck bringen ordentlich Spannung ins geschehen)


*@PCGames*
Das originale Sam & Max von 1993 hieß _Sam & Max: Hit the Road_. _Sam & Max: Freelance Police_ war ein geplanter Nachfolger, der nie erschienen ist. Bitte korrigieren.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2012)

Mein ewiger Adventure-Liebling (weiss nicht ob das heute noch jemand kennt):
Das Rätsel des Master Lu !

KULT !!!


----------



## thoner79 (24. September 2012)

Puh, schwierige Entscheidung. Klar waren/sind die Spiele aus den 90ern absolute Klassiker, aber mittlerweile spiele ich die Adventures der letzten 10 Jahre einfach lieber.

Meine  Top 5:
Geheimakte Tunguska
Lost Horizon
The Moment of Silence
The Whispered World
Black Mirror: Der dunkle Spiegel der Seele

Übrigens, Geheimakte Tunguska ist von 2006, in der Umfrage steht 2010


----------



## Schalkmund (24. September 2012)

Was ist mit Phantasmagoria, das fehlt auf der Liste


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein ewiger Adventure-Liebling (weiss nicht ob das heute noch jemand kennt):
> Das Rätsel des Master Lu !
> 
> KULT !!!


 Steht auch in der Liste zur Auswahl, allerdings unter seinem englischen Titel.


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. September 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was ist mit Phantasmagoria, das fehlt auf der Liste


 Das ist indiziert und taucht daher nicht auf - zumal das Spiel so schlecht war, dass wir es ohnehin nicht aufgelistet hätten.


----------



## Schalkmund (24. September 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Das ist indiziert und taucht daher nicht auf - zumal das Spiel so schlecht war, dass wir es ohnehin nicht aufgelistet hätten.


 Der erste Teil ist nicht indiziert (lt. wiki) sonst hätten die Jungs von Gameone vermutlich auch Ärger am Hals.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Steht auch in der Liste zur Auswahl, allerdings unter seinem englischen Titel.


 Ist mir nicht entgangen. Wollte nur meine Begeisterung für diesen alten Schinken offen belegen.


----------



## Bonkic (24. September 2012)

indy 4 nach wie vor auf # 1 bei mir.
hab aber bei weitem nicht alle hier gespielt.

btw kann man the longest journey und dreamfall noch empfehlen? die reizen mich irgendwie.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Was ist mit Phantasmagoria, das fehlt auf der Liste


 
es ist ja nach den guten gefragt, nicht nach den unfreiwillig komischen 
Wobei, immerhin liefert das die möglichkeit für ein Gameone LP


----------



## Felix Schuetz (24. September 2012)

Schalkmund schrieb:


> Der erste Teil ist nicht indiziert (lt. wiki) sonst hätten die Jungs von Gameone vermutlich auch Ärger am Hals.


 Also Teil 2 ist indiziert, soweit ich weiß. Beim ersten Teil dachte ich eigentlich auch, den hätt's zerlegt. Aber selbst wenn nicht - das Spiel hätte so oder so nix in dieser Liste verloren.


----------



## Mothman (24. September 2012)

Also den ersten Teil von Phantasmagoria hab ich mir auf jeden Fall damals zusammen mit Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within in Deutschland im Laden gekauft. 
Ich fands damals geil. Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt! 
Bin immer noch von den schauspielerischen Leistungen begeistert.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (24. September 2012)

Mothman schrieb:


> Also den ersten Teil von Phantasmagoria hab ich mir auf jeden Fall damals zusammen mit Gabriel Knight: The Beast Within in Deutschland im Laden gekauft.
> Ich fands damals geil. Ich weiß garnicht was ihr habt!
> Bin immer noch von den schauspielerischen Leistungen begeistert.


 Gabriel Knight 2 - Top ! Auch in Deutsch !
Phantasmagoria - Schlimm. Ohne Oropax nicht auszuhalten...


----------



## hifumi (24. September 2012)

Wieso sind da von Legend of Kyrandia der erste und der dritte Teil, aber nicht der zweite?

Aber komisch... allzu viele Adventures kenn ich garnicht, aber mir fällt auf, dass ich von denen die ich kenne eigentlich auch alle ganz gut finde.
Meistens wegen der Welt und den Figuren, weniger wegen der Rätsel.
Und wenn ich die Liste da so seh dann merk ich, dass ich einiges an Nachholbedarf hab. Blade Runner, Grim Fandango...

Was in der Liste vielleicht noch fehlt wären vielleicht Shadow of the Comet, Dark Seed, einige Alone in the Dark Teile (sind zwar auch Action Adventures, aber wenn Dear Esther schon mit in der Liste ist...)


----------



## chbdiablo (24. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Mein ewiger Adventure-Liebling (weiss nicht ob das heute noch jemand kennt):
> Das Rätsel des Master Lu !
> 
> KULT !!!


 
Konnte ich wegen eines Plotstoppers nie durchspielen.


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2012)

hifumi schrieb:


> (sind zwar auch Action Adventures, aber wenn Dear Esther schon mit in der Liste ist...)


 
naja, von Action kann man bei Dear Esther nun aber echt nicht reden


----------



## hansherbert444 (24. September 2012)

FelixSchuetz schrieb:


> Das ist indiziert und taucht daher nicht auf - zumal das Spiel so schlecht war, dass wir es ohnehin nicht aufgelistet hätten.


 
Hey!!! Billige Machart hin oder her -> Phantasmagoria 1 ist Kult !!!! 

Zumindest zu damaliger Zeit ...


----------



## Enisra (24. September 2012)

hansherbert444 schrieb:


> Hey!!! Billige Machart hin oder her -> Phantasmagoria 1 ist Kult !!!!
> 
> Zumindest zu damaliger Zeit ...


 
naja, das ist Plan 9 from Outer Space, aber dennoch würde ich den nicht in die Liste der besten SciFi//Horror Filme miteinnehmen


----------



## hansherbert444 (25. September 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> naja, das ist Plan 9 from Outer Space, aber dennoch würde ich den nicht in die Liste der besten SciFi//Horror Filme miteinnehmen


 
Ist natürlich immer Empfindungssache, mancheiner hat sich damals wohl eher vor der technischen Umsetzung gegruselt, aber - ohne Quatsch - ich fand damals das Spiel als solches ziemlich gruselig (bin halt auch heutzutage weniger der Dead Space-Typ als vielmehr der Amnesia-Typ) 

Altes Herrenhaus, in dem nicht alles mit rechten Dingen zugeht, hach.... davon gibts heute viel zu wenige Spiele ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Konnte ich wegen eines Plotstoppers nie durchspielen.


 Was für ein Plotstopper ???
Mir ist nie einer untergekommen...


----------



## chbdiablo (25. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Was für ein Plotstopper ???
> Mir ist nie einer untergekommen...


 
Ein "echter" Plotstopper war es nicht, aber das Spiel stürzte immer an der gleichen Stelle ab (in so einem Garten, soweit ich mich erinnere). Man musste da aber irgendwas machen, sonst kam man an anderer Stelle nicht weiter. Naja, ist jetzt auch schon ewig her, da sind die Erinnerungen nicht mehr so frisch.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Ein "echter" Plotstopper war es nicht, aber das Spiel stürzte immer an der gleichen Stelle ab (in so einem Garten, soweit ich mich erinnere). Man musste da aber irgendwas machen, sonst kam man an anderer Stelle nicht weiter. Naja, ist jetzt auch schon ewig her, da sind die Erinnerungen nicht mehr so frisch.


 Vielleicht jener Garten des Baron von Seltsam ?


----------



## chbdiablo (25. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Vielleicht jener Garten des Baron von Seltsam ?


 
Es war ein Garten außerhalb einer großen Villa oder so, wie gesagt, das hab ich vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal gespielt oder so.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (25. September 2012)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Es war ein Garten außerhalb einer großen Villa oder so, wie gesagt, das hab ich vor 10 Jahren das letzte mal gespielt oder so.


 Also doch das Anwesen vom Baron.
Solltest es mal wieder auspacken, hast ja gerade mal ein Drittel des Spiels gesehen (danach kommt noch viel mehr). Zur Not kann ich dir ja helfen, kenne das Spiel in- und auswendig.


----------



## chbdiablo (25. September 2012)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Also doch das Anwesen vom Baron.
> Solltest es mal wieder auspacken, hast ja gerade mal ein Drittel des Spiels gesehen (danach kommt noch viel mehr). Zur Not kann ich dir ja helfen, kenne das Spiel in- und auswendig.


 
Wenn ich mit Borderlands, Dark Souls & Co. fertig bin vielleicht 
Ich glaube, meine Version war mal die Vollversion einer PC Player Ausgabe.


----------



## cosmo76 (25. September 2012)

Leider fehlt eines meiner All-Time Lieblingsspiele: Realms of the Haunting von 1997. Ich denke die erste und einzige Mischung von Point/click Adventure und First Person Shooter.
Ansonsten: Day of the Tentacle, Indy 4, Blade Runner, Baphomets Fluch, und The longest Journey würde meine Top 5 darstellen.


----------



## stawacz (25. September 2012)

ich fand aus jüngerer vergangenheit"the book of unwritten tales" ziemlich geil


----------



## wipeout (26. September 2012)

Also mir fehlt in der Liste Star Trek: A Final Unity. Das war einfach ein herrliches Spiel.

Indiana Jones and the Fate of Atlantis – Wikipedia ist leider immer wieder traurig zu lesen....


----------



## Prime85 (26. September 2012)

Meine Fovoriten wären diese:

A New Beginning
Black Mirror 2
Deponia
Geheimakte Tunguska
Lost Horizon

Die ganz alten Adventures kenne ich nicht, da ich erst seit rund 3 Jahren intensiv Adventures spiele.


----------



## Neumi569 (27. September 2012)

@Prime85

Ich würde empfehlen, bei Steam oder bei anderen Quellen die alten LucasArts Adventures im Sale zu kaufen und dann über ScummVM zu spielen.
Ohne Monkey Island 2 - Le Chucks Revenge (das gibt's auch in einer Neuauflage) und Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis fehlt einem echt was.
Von Indy gibt es eine englische Verision mit Sprachausgabe, leider nicht in Deutsch.


----------



## PsyMagician (27. September 2012)

Hab ich mich verguckt, oder fehlt Legend of Kyrandia 2 in der Auswahl? ^^


----------



## Prime85 (27. September 2012)

Neumi569 schrieb:


> @Prime85
> 
> Ich würde empfehlen, bei Steam oder bei anderen Quellen die alten LucasArts Adventures im Sale zu kaufen und dann über ScummVM zu spielen.
> Ohne Monkey Island 2 - Le Chucks Revenge (das gibt's auch in einer Neuauflage) und Indiana Jones and the fate of Atlantis fehlt einem echt was.
> Von Indy gibt es eine englische Verision mit Sprachausgabe, leider nicht in Deutsch.


 Wenn ich den Berg an ungespielten Spielen auf meinem Schreibtisch durch habe, dann wäre das auf jeden Fall eine Option.


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (28. September 2012)

Kennt jemand noch Chewy - ESC from F5? Das war ein richtiges gutes Spiel, damals von Sierra. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_p9ZS6smK4o


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> Kennt jemand noch Chewy - ESC from F5? Das war ein richtiges gutes Spiel, damals von Sierra. Chewy - Esc von F5 - Vergessene Perlen #11 - YouTube


 Jo, stimmt. Ist unter den sehr bekannten Titeln total untergegangen. Gut gemacht !


----------



## Marten-Broadcloak (28. September 2012)

War eigentlich auch Bazooka Sue unter den Titeln? Habe leider nicht drauf geachtet.

EDIT: Ich hoffe, ich bin hier nicht der einzige, der Saniatrium gespielt hat ...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (28. September 2012)

Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> War eigentlich auch Bazooka Sue unter den Titeln? Habe leider nicht drauf geachtet.


Also DAS hat schon seinen Grund, warum es nicht gelistet wurde...  
Die Sprachausgabe war ein Graus.


Marten-Broadcloak schrieb:


> EDIT: Ich hoffe, ich bin hier nicht der einzige, der Saniatrium gespielt hat ...


 Ne, habs auch gespielt. War aber extrem strange und nicht jedermanns Sache...


----------



## Mothman (28. September 2012)

Fall es noch nicht erwähnt wurde: *Teenagent* hätte man auch noch mitaufnehmen können.


----------



## HintKeeper (29. September 2012)

Mir fehlt auf jeden Fall das genialste Spiel in diesem Jahr:
Der Fall John Yesterday

Ich hätte es zwar nicht gewählt aber auch sehr genial:
The Next Big Thing


----------



## Ateyu (30. September 2012)

Habe neulich erst Baphomets Fluch 1 durchgespielt und jetzt teilt es sich mit The whispered World den ersten Platz bei mir, dicht gefolgt von Sam and Max Hit The Road. Fate of Atlantis war auch super oder Edna bricht aus


----------

